# Could anyone change the file size of this for me?



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

It needs to be 10KB or less for an avatar, and while I've gotten it down to I think 29 KB I can't do anything more..


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

I'll try. It's 32.8 KB :wink: 10 kb must be tiny


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

It's not, I don't think.. but it's what avatars here needs to be, and I just don't know how to change it.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

i meant the picture  I changed it to my avatar to see if it worked.


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, it's working! You did it!


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Yippee  That reminded me of the dora song 

We did it, we did it, we did it, yeah! Lo Hicimos! we did it, we did it, horray!"


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

ROFLOL! 

Now we match! And thank you very much, by the way.


----------

